

Show HN: Pagegen, Python static site generator withunlimited page hierarchy - _phnd_
http://pagegen.phnd.net

======
fiatjaf
I've been wanting to build a site generator with unlimited page hierarchy in
the past, but after finding that I could do it with Jekyll (I hate Jekyll, but
it works) I also discovered that I wasn't using the unlimited page hierarchy
as I imagined. It is difficult because you have to commit yourself to that
hierarchy to not break the links later, and you don't always know exactly
where to put each content.

------
fiatjaf
Shameless plug: if you want themes for your site generator, you could join
this effort I came up with while writing CMSes and page generators:
[http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/classless/showcase](http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/classless/showcase)

------
hsx
Sorry if I'm ignorant, but what is an unlimited page hierarchy?

